# gaurding



## goat boy (Jan 30, 2013)

is he really garding them


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 31, 2013)

I am not sure I understand your question.  Could you explain it a little more?


----------



## goat boy (Jan 31, 2013)

he is 4 months old and he runs up to the to pit bull dogs try's to get theom away. and one of the other dog's got out he just wanted to rip her to shred's


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 31, 2013)

Sounds to me like you have a good LGD to me.


----------



## goat boy (Jan 31, 2013)

i hope so he is 100% anatolian sheperd he's great!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 31, 2013)

I will save Straw the effort of typing.

"Of course he's a good LGD--he's an Anatolian!! No better dog out there."


----------



## goat boy (Jan 31, 2013)

''


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 31, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I will save Straw the effort of typing.
> 
> "Of course he's a good LGD--he's an Anatolian!! No better dog out there."


     ... I know.. really

callie is my baby girl too! Love her!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## babsbag (Jan 31, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I will save Straw the effort of typing.
> 
> "Of course he's a good LGD--he's an Anatolian!! No better dog out there."


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 1, 2013)

An Aaanatooooolian what????? What the heck is that??


----------

